# Ohio National poultry show



## MApigeonchick (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm not sure whether or not this is the correct place to post this, but I was just wondering how many people here will be attending the OH National poultry show in Columbus, OH Nov 14-15. Here's the site: http://www.ohionational.org/

I'll be there, and it would be great to meet more pigeon people


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

MApigeonchick said:


> I'm not sure whether or not this is the correct place to post this, but I was just wondering how many people here will be attending the OH National poultry show in Columbus, OH Nov 14-15. Here's the site: http://www.ohionational.org/
> 
> I'll be there, and it would be great to meet more pigeon people


*Hi MApigeonchick,I don't think that there will be many pigeons at this show .But there may some of the squabing breeds There are 8 or 9 pigeon shows all over the country that weekend. Most pigeon pigeon breeders do not show at these poultry shows.I do hope that you may meet some of the PT group there keep us posted.* GEORGE


----------

